# Set your own rates, get tips and be your own boss with new app called Rider



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey drivers,

I have been driving for a couple months now undercover to learn the system, and I have felt the pain of driving for Uber: working for little money sucks, the over promised and under delivered in their advertising (new safety rates?) driving random people takes its tolls on me, especially the drunks. Fortunately I build mobile apps (beautiful ones) with my cofounder, we started designfirstapps.com.

We are currently almost done building this mobile app called *"Rider" www.tryrider.com* it's free to use, the entire concept is riders can schedule you to drive them, they set the pickup-drop off points, date and time, then you can accept or decline. We plan to humanize the ride-share experience, it's feeling really cold these days, it would be great if I could book the same drivers all the time. We don't take any % of your rides and you can get tipped for riders too. We are focusing a *launch in Seattle and surrounding areas in Jan-Feb* but every city is welcome to signup and try the app. Come sign up and get your invite.

-* Set your own rates (we suggest rates based on your city)
- Get scheduled to drive, connect with riders you like and let them schedule you (airport trips, weddings, date nights..etc) no more sliding riders your business card at the end of a ride. 
- We don't take any fees for you to drive with us (except CC processing fee 2% we use Stripe, they are bad ass)
- Riders can tip you in our app.
- Manage your receipts in our app, take a pic add a title, price, date and its saved for whenever you wish to email it or delete it.
- If you need a car we can help you with that too, we can get you into a brand new hybrid.*

You must already be driving or have been driving for Uber or Lyft to use our app, we have no affiliation with them but we verify the information you provide.

Follow us on Twitter *@tryriderapp* or email us anytime to chat *hello(at)tryrider(dot)com*


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Is your avatar the Alien minion?

BTW....sounds great. Can I sign it up and start using it immediately in SF?


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

This sounds like something I would like to try as well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kori said:


> *- If you need a car we can help you with that too, we can get you into a brand new hybrid.*
> 
> You must already be driving or have been driving for Uber or Lyft to use our app, we have no affiliation with them but we verify the information you provide.


The "get you into a hybrid" part really makes me distrustful. Explain.

And why only those who've driven for uber or lyft?

What happens when someone is using your app and causes an accident and you are sued?

Other than the car thing above how are you making money? Who runs all this if you only collect credit card fees?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Your website says "coming soon to San Francisco". California requires TNCs to provide $200,000 insurance coverage in period one, increasing to one million dollars of coverage in periods two and three.

Which insurance company have you contracted with to provide this cover, and how can you pay for it with no obvious revenue source?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The "get you into a hybrid" part really makes me distrustful. Explain.
> 
> And why only those who've driven for uber or lyft?
> 
> ...


My guess is that this one is simply a referral funnel for the owner of the website to make some money from Breeze signups.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

The way it was described its nothing more than a booking (scheduling) app with a payment feature. 
I don't need an app for that and I have a card reader.
But others may have a use for it.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Kori said:


> Hey drivers,
> 
> I have been driving for a couple months now undercover to learn the system, and I have felt the pain of driving for Uber: working for little money sucks, the over promised and under delivered in their advertising (new safety rates?) driving random people takes its tolls on me, especially the drunks. Fortunately I build mobile apps (beautiful ones) with my cofounder, we started designfirstapps.com.
> 
> ...


All it takes is an app or two that you buy on an app store, it goes viral with ŕiders, you up your own insurance, and that hokey 40 billion valuation of Uber goes to zero. Everybody becomes an independent ride sharer. Fantastic!


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

Backdash said:


> The way it was described its nothing more than a booking (scheduling) app with a payment feature.
> I don't need an app for that and I have a card reader.
> But others may have a use for it.


Oh its much more then that, scheduling is one of the main things, but its more about building your customer base, imagine being scheduled 5-6 hrs a day. The money is better, you know exactly what, where your going and you have most likely driven this person before, thats why they scheduled you. And you can take tips.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> All it takes is an app or two that you buy on an app store, it goes viral with ŕiders, you up your own insurance, and that hokey 40 billion valuation of Uber goes to zero. Everybody becomes an independent ride sharer. Fantastic!


I like where you're going with these thoughts, we don't plan to replace Uber, even I use it daily and see great value in it, but they don't have to control the entire market right? Lets make some waves!!!


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The "get you into a hybrid" part really makes me distrustful. Explain.
> 
> And why only those who've driven for uber or lyft?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your questions, we are sending you over to our friends at Breeze, they will take good care of you. We are working on a partnership with them right now.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Is your avatar the Alien minion?
> 
> BTW....sounds great. Can I sign it up and start using it immediately in SF?


You can signup, and we can notify you when we launch, SF is one of our launch cities, but our main focus is in Seattle on day 1. because we live here and it will be easy for us to penetrate the market here first. Thanks!


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Your website says "coming soon to San Francisco". California requires TNCs to provide $200,000 insurance coverage in period one, increasing to one million dollars of coverage in periods two and three.
> 
> Which insurance company have you contracted with to provide this cover, and how can you pay for it with no obvious revenue source?


We are a funded company, we have built other apps for us, other startups and celebrities. We work under a company called designfirstapps.com


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi, I applied for an invite and wrote "Kissimmee" in the city, may be I should have written "Orlando?"

Also, in the signup form it should say "we promise," not "we promiss," thank you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kori said:


> We are a funded company, we have built other apps for us, other startups and celebrities. We work under a company called designfirstapps.com


OK. Well, you've got driver support _nailed. _I asked about insurance and your answer refers to your funding and your previous clients, with no content remotely related to the original question.

So well done - at least in terms of driver support you are fully competitive with Uber.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> OK. Well, you've got driver support _nailed. _I asked about insurance and your answer refers to your funding and your previous clients, with no content remotely related to the original question.
> 
> So well done - at least in terms of driver support you are fully competitive with Uber.


We can't go into details with your question because our legal advisors have helped us strategically maneuver around certain legalities because we are a SaaS product that is free, we as a company do not charge money in exchange for a service. During app on-boarding we verify drivers legitimacy (license, insurance..etc) . We basically are turning everyone into an independent driver and we only provide the technology and tools.. even cab companies can use this.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kori said:


> We basically are turning everyone into an independent driver and we only provide the technology and tools.. even cab companies can use this


Deja Vu. Isn't this exactly what the Evil One says??? "My company is just a technology firm that provides software"

Anyway, this is all very interesting, but without any immediately obvious revenue sources, does this mean that your outfit is a bona fide charity? Although even charities need income streams. This seems more and more like that guy who came on here last year signing drivers up for his imaginary rideshare company he called "Dove Car".


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

We have our 


elelegido said:


> Deja Vu. Isn't this exactly what the Evil One says??? "My company is just a technology firm that provides software"
> 
> Anyway, this is all very interesting, but without any immediately obvious revenue sources, does this mean that your outfit is a bona fide charity? Although even charities need income streams. This seems more and more like that guy who came on here last year signing drivers up for his imaginary rideshare company he called "Dove Car".


We have are motives but they are not evil, we are two guys who build apps in my garage, we have capital and a reputation in tech in Seattle and Silicon Valley for building cool products in record time. I have driven for Uber for a few months to truly understand the pain points, plus I use Uber almost everyday as a passenger, we have a really good understanding of what other ride-share products are missing. I appreciate your questions and concerns, it's good to get all this stuff out in the open, always happy to chat [email protected]. As for revenue, this is not concerning for us right now because we have money, we know how we will make money and its not by taking a cut of each ride, and its really fair, drivers will appreciate it, thats all I can say. Have a look at our website, we are serious www.tryrider.com its not some fly-by-night setup, we have a great product road map set up, marketing plans and growth strategies. Feel free to check us out before you endorse us. *Kori Handy here *thanks again


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kori said:


> Feel free to check us out before you endorse us.


Checking you out is not a prerequisite for my endorsement. You offering a product/service that is of interest to me is; you're not there yet.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Houston once again has been forgotten.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Houston we have a problem!


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

It's great to see someone trying to get the pre-book business. No one wants to guess whether a car will be available to take them to the airport.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> It's great to see someone trying to get the pre-book business. No one wants to guess whether a car will be available to take them to the airport.


I don't think that any "just an app" company can successfully handle prebookings. Uber and Lyft would already have branched out into it if they saw opportunity in it.

The reason they do not branch out into the prebooked part of the trade is labor. For preebookings, a transport company needs a pool of drivers it knows well - i.e. that each one is reliable and will do the pickup as agreed at the time agreed. And they need to have staff available 24/7 who will coordinate drivers and who are reachable by phone by pax in case a pickup goes wrong. UberLyft have none of these things. So, they just stick with on-demand rides where, if the ride pickup goes wrong, the pax simply rerequests and a replacement driver is summoned.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Houston once again has been forgotten.


Not forgotten, if you want to help with some reach down south we are happy to be there and work with you. email [email protected] to get the dialog going. and signup at www.tryrider.com. We are looking for some great evangelists to help us get started in other cities.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Kori said:


> Not forgotten, if you want to help with some reach down south we are happy to be there and work with you. email [email protected] to get the dialog going. and signup at www.tryrider.com. We are looking for some great evangelists to help us get started in other cities.


Alright. But I think the product sells itself in this market. Focus on one city like Uber did at first (I think), choose Houston if you know what's good for you, then contact me for the perfect strategy. Oh and you need multi millions ready to pump into this. Don't rely on some weak evangelism strategy. It didn't work with Christianity.


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Alright. But I think the product sells itself in this market. Focus on one city like Uber did at first (I think), choose Houston if you know what's good for you, then contact me for the perfect strategy. Oh and you need multi millions ready to pump into this. Don't rely on some weak evangelism strategy. It didn't work with Christianity.


haha, not relying on it, but evangelism helps for cities we are not ready to tackle yet, we have a 1 city launch strategy set in place (Seattle) and yes we have some cash to pump into this. Lets stay in touch.


----------

